# neue Grafikkarte gesucht - bis 200 Euro



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe beim aufrüsten meines PCs.

Ich habe einen recht kleinen PC von HP,der jetzt dann schon ein paar Jährchen alt ist aber eigentlich noch ganz tut, bei BF3 warens noch 25-30 Frames. Für BF4 bräucht ich langsam aber doch mal noch mehr Power. Wenn es für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen bei BF4 reicht, bin ich eigtl schon zufrieden.

Ich hab mich schon ne ganze Weile nach ner neuen Grafikkarte umgekuckt und hab da mal ein paar ins Auge gefasst:

1: XFX Radeon R9 270
2048MB XFX Radeon R9 270 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

2. Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 FleX
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 FleX, 2GB GDDR5, full retail

3. MSI Radeon HD 7850
MSI AMD Radeon HD 7850 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

4. ZOTAC GeForce GTX 650 Ti - AMP! Edition 
Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 / 2048 MB GDDR5 SDRAM / 128 Bit Speicheranbindung bei notebooksbilliger.de


Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die 7870 oder die R9 270?


Mein System:
HP Pavilion Elite m9580ch Desktop-PC: Gerätedaten HP Pavilion Elite m9580ch Desktop PC | HP®-Support

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 - Sockel 775
Mainboard: MCP7AM04H1 (Newark) Problem: PCIe 2.0!
Grafikarte: Radeon HD4850
Fesplatte mit 5400 U/min
8GB DDR2 Ram
Netzteil 450Watt

Außerdem hab ich leider nur ein kleines Gehäuse, sodass die Grafikkarte höchstens 260x110x2Slots groß sein darf.

Ich weiss, dass ich mir auf Dauer einen neuen PC zusammenstellen muss, ich denk nur dass er mit ner neuen Grafikkarte noch ne Weile hält, außerdem mag ich das kleine Gehäuse.

Danke schonmal an alle die sich die Mühe machen das alles zu lesen 

LG Kam1kaz5


----------



## Shorty484 (17. November 2013)

Hallo,

die R9 270 lohnt sch auf alle Fälle, die anderen Karten würde ich nicht mehr nehmen. PCIe 2.0 stellt kein Problem dar, die Karte läuft trotzdem. Der begrenzte Platz im Gehäuse wird da schon eher zum Problem, die Maße stehen aber meistens in der Produktbeschreibung.

Du könntest aber auch, wenn es Dein Budget zulässt, gleich eine R9 280 oder GTX770 nehmen, die CPU ist dafür noch gut genug.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Wieso nicht die R9 270X ? Die wäre bei weitem die beste bis 200€. 

 Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn genau? Diese R9 270X 60732 - 2048MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16  wäre 264mm lang, vlt passt das ja noch? Oder die ist GENAU 260mm MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G, AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!

Hab die R9 Reihe auch erst letztens gefunden und was ihr schreibt bestätigt mich eigentlich in meiner Vermutung, dass die schon um einiges besser sind.

Die R9 270er Karten sind ja alle ungefähr gleich teuer, worin unterscheiden sich die überhaupt?

Ich denk mit der Länge muss ich dass ausprobieren, das waren nur so ungefähre Abmessungen, die ich mal gemacht hab, kann sehr gut sein, dass die mit 26,4cm noch passt.

Die R9280er sind halt doch etwas teuer (über 240Euro), lohnt sich das noch mit dem alten PC? Außerdem seh ich bei der auf jeden Fall ein Problem mit dem Netzteil, das kann nur 450W. Noch ein neues Netzteil wären wieder 50-70 mehr.

Wenn ihr meint das das mit dem Netzteil so hinhaut, dann wäre es vielleicht schon ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

das ist alles was ich zu meinem Gehäuse finden konnte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

42cm Länge sollte eigentlich für alles passen, was es so gibt. Wir können aber nicht sehen, ob im vorderen Bereich zB ein Festplattenkäfig im Weg ist. (Bei mir sind's, bei 46cm Gehäusetiefe, nur knappe 30cm für die Grafikkarte.)

Wenn du einfach innen ein Maßband von der Rückseite bis zum evtl. ersten Hindernis anlegst, bekommst du ja einen guten Eindruck, was du verbauen kannst.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Genau das hab ich ja gemacht, so kommen die ca. 26 cm zustande, weil ein BluRay-Brenner im Weg ist.

Frag dazu: Es steht immer was von einer Breite von ungefähr 11cm dabei. Ist das mit oder ohne den PCI-Anschluss? Wenn der nicht dazuzählt bei den Maßangaben der Hersteller wirds nämlich auch bei einigen Karten eng.


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Ach, die Seite mit dem PCIe Kontakten musst du dir im Prinzip nicht ansehen. das spielt bei keiner Grafikkarte eine Rolle.

Schau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, wie weit die Grafikkarte das "Eck" (wo du die Karte anschraubst) überragt. In vielen Grafikkartenreviews findest du ja auch ein Foto von der Draufsicht.
Vlt. kannst du da eher abschätzen, was da in der Breite noch geht.

edit: So, wenn ich ein Bild der MSI TwinFrozr Kühler 270X auf dem Monitor soweit skaliere, dass ich eine handelsübliche Slotblende fast deckungsgleich drauflegen kann, ist die Karte noch ca. 15mm breiter, rechne lieber mit 20mm.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Ok, das muss ich heute abend mal probieren, weil ich noch nicht daheim bin, ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das passt.

Meinst du, dass mein 450W Netzteil ausreicht? Ich bin zwar etwas verwirrt, weil bei Tests immer etwas von ca 230W Stromverbrauch des ganzen Systems steht, die Hersteller trotzdem aber meistens ein 500W Netzteil empfehlen


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Falls es genausoviele PCIe Stecker hat, wie die Karte braucht, dann auf jeden Fall.
Falls es ein Netzteil eines bekannteren Herstellers ist, dann auch.

Üblicherweise liegt Grafikkarten aber ein PCIe 6-pin auf 2x 4-pin Molex Stromadapter bei.
Und falls das Netzteil nur ein "LC Power" oder anderes No-Name Netzteil ist, kann es funktionieren, Garantie gibt es aber keine...


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

edit: Von der Größe müsste dass dann schon passen


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Falls es genausoviele PCIe Stecker hat, wie die Karte braucht, dann auf jeden Fall.
> Falls es ein Netzteil eines bekannteren Herstellers ist, dann auch.
> 
> Üblicherweise liegt Grafikkarten aber ein PCIe 6-pin auf 2x 4-pin Molex Stromadapter bei.
> Und falls das Netzteil nur ein "LC Power" oder anderes No-Name Netzteil ist, kann es funktionieren, Garantie gibt es aber keine...



Das ist genau das Problem, meine alte Karte hatte nur einen 6 Pin Anschluss. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, das noch ein paar 4Pin Kabel im Gehäuse rumhängen, wenn ich die benutzen kann passt das ja.

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, welches Netztteil ich habe, ich habe es nämlich mal wechseln müssen. Schau ich auch heute abend mal.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem, meine alte Karte hatte nur einen 6 Pin Anschluss. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, das noch ein paar 4Pin Kabel im Gehäuse rumhängen, wenn ich die benutzen kann passt das ja.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, welches Netztteil ich habe, ich habe es nämlich mal wechseln müssen. Schau ich auch heute abend mal.


 jo - es gibt ältere Markennetzteile, die "nur" 1x PCIe 6/8 Pin haben, aber stark genug sind - da reicht dann ein Adapter, den man an 2 freie "Molex"-Stecker dranmacht. Die sehen zB so aus: http://img.odiseainformatica.com/0c8d6c552015df16541cc1a5cff0d2d7.gif da siehst du anhand der beiden weißen Buchsen, welche Stecker da reinpassen würden.

 Beim Gehäuse: das BD-Laufwerke wäre also genau auf Höhe der Grafikkarte? Kann man das nicht woanders einbauen zur Not? Und ist das LW selbst im Weg, oder "nur" die Stecker? Man könnte nämlich evlt. abknickende Stecker nehmen, so dass die Kabel nicht nach "hinten" weggehen, sondern nach unten oder oben, so das hinter dem LW 1-2cm mehr Platz wären.


Und wegen der R9 270: ganz wichtig ist der Unterschied 270 vs 280X ! Die X ist ca 10% stärker, in manchen Games auch 20%, die 270 ohne X ist aber kaum günstiger. Klar: "schlimm" wäre es nicht, wenn Du "nur" die nicht-X nimmst. Aber für vlt 10€ mehr haste dann halt direkt die Mehrleistung. Dafür sind die 270er ohne X scheinbar (hab mal eben 4-5 angeschaut) idR alle KÜRZER als 260mm, bei den R9 270X sind einige 260mm oder auch nen TICK länger, und manche sind echt deutlich länger.


So oder so: eine Grafikkarte kannst Du ohne Probleme per Widerruf zurücksenden und bekommst Dein Geld zurück, du könntest also sogar bei zB hardwareversand.de eine 270 UND eine 270X, die laut Datenblatt 260mm hat wie die oben von mir genannte Sapphire, bestellen und dann zuerst die 270X einbauen. Wenn die passt, dann kannst Du 270 ungeöffnet (kostenfrei) zurücksenden und sogar vermerken, dass Du die nicht mal geöffnet hast, da es Dir nur darum ging, ob die 270X überhaupt reinpasst. Das wäre das auch besonders "fair" von Dir, denn geöffnete Versionen verkauft hardwareversand idR mit Preis-Abschlag und einem Vermerkt dann erneut (manche andere Shops verkaufen die ohne Hinweis zum Normalpreis), das wäre also positiv, wenn du eine ungeöffnete zurücksendest. 

 Und falls die 270X doch NICHT passt, dann behältst Du halt die 270, die wohl sicher reinpasst, und sendest die 270X zurück, die du dnan halt mal kurz ausgepackt hattest. Aber auch bei geöffneten Grafikkarten ist Hardwareversand.de ist da sehr unproblamatisch, wenn die nicht optisch beschädigt ist oder was fehlt. Ich hab Anfang des Jahres 2 Karten zurückgehen lassen müssen, die ich sogar 1-4 Stunden getestet hatte, und hatte nach nicht mal einer Woche nach ABSENDEN meines Paketes schon das Geld wieder auf dem Konto, ohne Abzug.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

ok, dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall eine 270x. Was ich bis jetzt so gefunden hab, sind die von MSI ziemlich gut und vor allem Leise, Sapphire auch.

Ich hab einen sehr guten Test gefunden, nämlich der:
Neun Radeon R9 270X im Test - ComputerBase

Das interessante dabei ist,dass die MSI Karte ein bisschen höher getaktet ist, dabei weniger Strom verbraucht und am Ende doch wieder schlechter ist als die Sapphire, kann das sein? Und wenn ja, zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Das ist hauptsächlich Geschmacksache.

Persönlich würde ich mittlerweile Laufruhe der puren Leistung den Vorzug geben, mich also für die MSI Karte entscheiden.

Diese wäre auch die kürzeste für dein Gehäuse, allerdings ist sie momentan kaum erhältlich. 
Falls es also dringend ist, vlt. der Vapor-X von Sapphire den Zuschlag geben. 
Aber auf gar keinen Fall über 200€ ausgeben. Sonst gleich eine stärkere Karte kaufen und die Gratisspiele verticken.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> ok, dann nehm ich auf jeden Fall eine 270x. Was ich bis jetzt so gefunden hab, sind die von MSI ziemlich gut und vor allem Leise, Sapphire auch.
> 
> Ich hab einen sehr guten Test gefunden, nämlich der:
> Neun Radeon R9 270X im Test - ComputerBase
> ...


 Das sind MINIMALE Unterschiede, die vlt auch Zufallsbedingt sind. Was auch sein kann ist, dass die MSI nen höheren Basistakt hat, aber dafür nicht noch weiter hochtaktet, und eine andere Karte hat an sich weniger Takt, übertaktet sich selber aber ein wenig mehr, weil das Temperatur- und Lüfter-Profil dies noch zulässt.

 An sich tun sich die Karten aber nichts, ich würde aber selbst für die "schnellste" nicht 20€ mehr zahlen als für ein "normalschnelles" Modell  

 Und hier PCIe im Preisvergleich  kannst Du, wenn Du auf die einzelnen Modelle gehst, auch sehen, wie lang die jeweils sind. zB die Asus und Giagabyte sind sogar über 280mm, die zB günstigere MSI ist 260mm, die MSI Hawk oder die ganzen Sapphire eher 264mm - in dem Sinne würd ich sowieso eher die MSI nehmen, weil das scheinbar die kürzeste ist. Die Powercolor ist noch kürzer, aber die hat nur einen Lüfter, die dürfte dann recht laut sei.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Jo vielen Dank schonmal, dann hab ich doch gleich mal viel konkretere Vorstellungen als heute morgen 

Ich schau mir heute abend mein gehäuse nochmal an und seh mal was reingeht


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Also, ich hab mal meinen PC auseinandergeschraubt und es haben sich ein paar Dinge ergeben:

1. mein Netzteil ist das Xilence Eco Series, 450 Watt ATX Netzteil, ist das noch in Ordnung?
Xilence Eco Series, 450 Watt ATX Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

2. ich hab nur 24 cm Platz, das ist aber kein Problem, da nur eine Halterung für so eine HP-eigene Backup-Festplatte im Weg ist, die eh kein Mensch braucht. Wenn ich die wegmach, ist genügend Platz.

3. das größte Problem seh ich darin, das von meinem Netzteil kein zweiter 6 Pin-Anschluss wegführt, sondern nur so ein quadratischer 4 Pin. Dafür hab ich aber ein 4 Pin Kabel das schlussendlich zu meinem per PCI nachgerüstetem USB 3 Controller führt. Das Kabel hat aber 3 solche Brücken, wie im Bild im Anhang. Kann man da noch was abzapfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Das Netzteil ist... zweckmäßig. Könnte aber hinhauen, ein Versuch macht kluch. 

Genau dieser, von dir benötigte, Adapter von "PCIe auf Molex" liegt Grafikkarten idR bei. Wenn du den anschließt, würde ich halt Stecker von zwei verschiedenen Kabelsträngen nehmen. Das verteilt vlt. die Last besser.
Und muss ja nur durchhalten, bis du das komplette System wechselst.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Kann ich mir sozusagen 4 Pins über einen Kabelstrang "holen" und die anderen 4 über einen P4 Stecker, der noch übrig ist? Ich finde da nämlich keinen passenden Adapter (P4 weiblich auf Molex männlich)?

edit: wäre es eventuell möglich, noch Strom vom vierten PCIe Slot zu beziehen?


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Der P4 Stecker versorgt normal den Prozessor mit Strom und gehört ins Mainboard.

So schaut der Adapter aus. Da dürftest du gut sehen können, wie und wo der angeschlossen wird.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (17. November 2013)

Ok, dann probier ich das mal aus. Ich bestell mir die MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G, AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5 und schau mal ob's funktioniert.

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Bei der MSI sind scheinbar auch schon Adapter dabei.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

Ich hab mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und fange langsam an zu zweifeln ob das überhaupt Sinn macht. Wenn mein Netzteil mit 450W und 20A bei 12V ja eigentlich zu schwach ist für die R9 270X, macht des dann überhaupt Sinn die da einzubauen? Relativiert sich dann die Mehrleistung zb. gegenüber einer MSI N660Ti, die ja nur 1x6pin braucht?
Caseking.de 

edit: Die GTX 660ti braucht 150W, aber nur 1x6pin, die R9 270x 160W bei 2x6pin. Da ich nur ein mal 6pin nativ habe und die restlichen sechs über Adapter besorgen müsste, wäre dass schon ne Überlegung wert, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und fange langsam an zu zweifeln ob das überhaupt Sinn macht. Wenn mein Netzteil mit 450W und 20A bei 12V ja eigentlich zu schwach ist für die R9 270X, macht des dann überhaupt Sinn die da einzubauen? Relativiert sich dann die Mehrleistung zb. gegenüber einer MSI N660Ti, die ja nur 1x6pin braucht?
> Caseking.de



Das sollte an sich kein Thema sein. Die Karte braucht halt ETWAS mehr, als EIN PCIe-Stecker liefern kann, nur daher hat sie gleich zwei solcher Stecker. Pro 6Pin-Stecker sind es MAXIMAL 75W, der Slot liefert auch 75W. Und die R9 270X verbraucht laut Tests maximal 150W, das heißt an sich reicht sogar EIN Stecker, aber vermutlich zur Sicherheit und damit sich der Strom nicht auf einer einzigen Leitung drängt, vlt weil auch mal KURZ 170-180W anliegen könne, hat die halt zwei Stecker. 

Die GTX 660 Ti wäre halt ca 10-15% langsamer UND offenbar auch 30-40€ teurer - das wäre ne dumme Idee, die zu nehmen, denn der AMD R9 270X würden einige 40€-Netzteil definitiv reichen, d.h. ich würd viel eher die R9 270X PLUS ein neues Netzteil nehmen als die GTX 660 Ti, die dich dann auch nicht wirklich günstiger kommt ^^

Oder die R9 270 ohne X, die braucht nur 1x PCIe6Pin, ist nen Tick günstiger als die X und ist nur 10% langsamer.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

Ohne dich jetzt festnageln zu wollen, aber so wie sich das jetzt anhört sollte es mit der R9 270X schon reichen, oder? Dann probier ich des mal und wenn es dann halt doch nicht reicht dann holt ich mir halt des *** Netzteil


----------



## svd (18. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, benötigen 660Ti Karten ebenfalls 2x 6-pin Anschlüsse (selten 1x 6-pin + 1x 8-pin).
In der Leistungsaufnahme schenken sie sich auch nichts, die 270X Karten liegen sogar öfter unter dem Verbrauch der 660Tis.

Falls du tatsächlich eine 660*Ti* mit 1x 6-pin findest, möglichst weit unter 150€, ginge das aber auch in Ordnung.

edit: Ach, die Karte aus deinem Link ist eine normale GTX660. Obwohl die nicht schlecht ist, fast GTX580 Niveau, und selber schon zweimal in Mini-PCs verbaut, wäre die 270X im Endeffekt die bessere Karte.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

Letzte Frage, werden beide 6pin Anschlüsse eigentlich gleich stark belastet? Weil an dem Strang, wo ich die Grafikkarte per Adapter anschließen will, hängt am Ende noch der USB-Controller. Stört also nicht wirklich, ich frage rein interessehalber.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Also, ich hab hier auch zwei alte 450W-Netzteile mit nur 1x PCie6Pin und damit sogar ne Karte mit 6 UND nem zweiten 8Pin-Stecker betreiben können. und das sind Markennetzteile, aber auch keine sauteuren. Ein Xilence wiederum, naja: da gibt es inzwischen ganz passable, aber es kann sein, dass das nur einem 350W-Markenmodell entspricht, wobei selbst DAS "reicht". Aber probieren geht über studieren, und mehr als "PC geht aus" passiert in 99,9% der Fälle eh nicht.

Oder halt direkt doch ein neues NT mibestellen, das schadet nie und senkt auch Deinen Strombedarf, da das Xilence vermutlich nicht so effizient ist. Aber bist Du sicher bei dem Modell? Denn hier zB Xilence Eco Series 450W, Netzteil hat das nicht 1x 20A bei 12V, sondern zwei Leiungen mit 11 und 14 Ampere ^^

 und wegen der Belastung: normalerweise SOLLTEN die gleichmäßig belastet werden.


----------



## svd (18. November 2013)

Der USB Controller zieht bestimmt nich viel Strom, also sollte das passen.

Hatte mal eine 8800GTS an so einem Adapter (an billigen 420W Netzteil), mich damals nicht getraut, beide Enden an den Strang mit der Systemplatte zu hängen.  Also ging ein Ende einfach zum DVD Laufwerk, was eh selten in Betrieb und deshalb unproblematisch war.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

steht zumindest drauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich probier des jetzt mal, die Grafikkarte ist auch grad wieder günstiger, wird schon schiefgehen^^

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall, ihr habt mir schon einige Euros gespart


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich noch einen 2. P4 Stecker der noch frei ist, sonst häng ich es halt da dran. Wird dann nur mit dem Adaptern ein bisschen schwieriger..


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich noch einen 2. P4 Stecker der noch frei ist, sonst häng ich es halt da dran. Wird dann nur mit dem Adaptern ein bisschen schwieriger..


 ein "p4"-Stecker nutzt dir nix, du brauchst 2 freie Molex-Stecker => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ftersteuerung-molex-style-power-connector.jpg


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (18. November 2013)

hab ich auch, dachte nur das geht auch irgendwie mit dem P4-Stecker. Aber dann kann ich jetzt aufhören nach einem P4 zu Molex-Adapter zu suchen


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

Hallo Leute ich bins nochmal.

Hab die Grafikkarte bekommen und mit einiger Mühe eingebaut. Doch jetzt hakts bei der Treiberinstallation.

Ich habs schon mit dem Treiber von MSI (war auch nur ein alter AMD Treiber), mit dem aktuellen AMD-Treiber und mit dem AMD-Beta-Treiber probiert. Jedesmal funktioniert die Installation des Treibers einwandfrei und man sieht auch im Gerätemanager den neuen Treiber. Wenn ich aber den erforderlichen Neustart zum Initialisieren des Treibers mache kommt jedesmal dieser Bluescreen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dann jedesmal im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstalliert, alle AMD Software deinstalliert, CCCleaner laufengelassen, sogar mal Systemwiederherstellung gemacht. Mit dem Windows Standarttreiber gehts dann, aber jedesmal, wenn ich versuche den neuen Treiber zu installieren kommt wieder der Bluescreen, oder auch mal einfach gar kein Bild nach dem "Windows wird gestartet", einmal hatte ich so lustige grüne Kästchen. Ab und zu haben auch einfach mal die Lüfter volle Kanne gedreht.

Bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende. Hat jemand auf dem Gebiet Erfahrung?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

Hab mal ein bisschen nachgelesen und viele meinen, es wäre das Netzteil, was bei mir ja auch naheliegt. Ich wundere mich nur, weil ich sonst keine andere Meldung bekomme. Und für den Idle-Betrieb sollten doch die 450W noch reichen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bisschen nachgelesen und viele meinen, es wäre das Netzteil, was bei mir ja auch naheliegt. Ich wundere mich nur, weil ich sonst keine andere Meldung bekomme. Und für den Idle-Betrieb sollten doch die 450W noch reichen oder?



Naja, es KÖNNTE mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben, da beim Start die Karte immer kurz belastet wird, aber dass es dann ausgerechnet ein Bluescreen ist, das ist komisch. Geht es denn mit der alten Karte noch? bzw.: ist das sofort nach Einschalten des PCs, oder erst, wenn schon definitiv Windows geladen wird?

Mach nochmal die Treiber weg und installiere dann ZUERST alle Treiber fürs Mainboard, Sound usw., die Du bei den Herstellern findest, dann Windows Updates und erst dann, nach nem Neustart, die aktuellsten AMD-Treiber

Und: was meinst Du mit "mit einiger Mühe eingebaut" ? Sitzt die Karte 100% korrekt?


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

ich hab vorher nur die amd treiber deinstalliert, alle anderen sind also noch drauf. ich probiers jetzt nochmal, nach dem wiederherstellen kamen wieder ein paar windows updates. ich lass slim drivers mal noch laufen, vielleicht findet das noch was...

Der Bluescreen kommt genau dann, wenn die Anmeldung kommen sollte, also nach dem Windows Logo.

edit: Du meinst ich soll ALLE Treiber deinstallieren? Dumme Frage, aber läuft mein System dann noch?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Kam1kaze5 schrieb:


> ich hab vorher nur die amd treiber deinstalliert, alle anderen sind also noch drauf. ich probiers jetzt nochmal, nach dem wiederherstellen kamen wieder ein paar windows updates. ich lass slim drivers mal noch laufen, vielleicht findet das noch was...
> 
> Der Bluescreen kommt genau dann, wenn die Anmeldung kommen sollte, also nach dem Windows Logo.
> 
> edit: Du meinst ich soll ALLE Treiber deinstallieren? Dumme Frage, aber läuft mein System dann noch?


 klar läuft das dann noch, du hast ja beim Installieren von Windows auch noch nicht die Treiber von zb dem Mainboardhersteller dabei. Die wichtigsten Dinge laufen dann mit Windows-Standardtreibern, was für die Leistung nicht optimal ist, aber: es läuft dann problemlos  am besten ZUERST die neuesten Treiber für Board, Chipsatz, Sound, USB, LAN usw. runterladen, denn manchmal geht der LAN-Anschluss nicht mit den Windows-Standardtreibern.

Die ganzen anderen Treiber brauchst Du aber an sich NICHT zu deinstallieren, nur den Grafiktreiber, weil DER ja das Problem scheinbar verursacht


Wenn Du viel Pech hast, kann es aber auch sein, dass das Board und die Karte nicht mehr zusammenpassen ^^ aber an sich kenn ich dann nur das Problem, dass Du gar kein Bild hättest, und Bild usw. hast Du ja, auch nen problemlosen Betrieb ohne Grafik-Treiber


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und: was meinst Du mit "mit einiger Mühe eingebaut" ? Sitzt die Karte 100% korrekt?


 
Ich hab eine Box, wo die HP-eigene Backupfestplatte reingeht weggesägt, weil sonst die Grafikkarte nicht gepasst hätte. Spielt aber keine große Rolle, war nur im Gehäuse und hatt halt ne Weile gedauert. Danach ging die Grafikkarte eigentlich problemlos rein.

Ja, die sitzt schon fest, hab sie reingeclipt, Blende wieder draufgeschraubt und die beiden Stromanschänschlüsse angeschlossen.
Da ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom PCI-Anschluss noch so eine Art PCI-Anschluss, aber den brauch ich nicht oder?


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

Ich hab noch ein Foto vom Einbau, siehe Anhang, erstes vorher, zweites nachher. Da sieht man auch noch den komischen Anschluss, ist aber noch die blaue Schutzkappe drauf (ganz rechts an der Grafikkarte).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (22. November 2013)

ich find ums verrecken keinen Treiber fürs Mainboard. Hab ich auch noch nie gehört, hast du ne Ahnung wo ich da vielleicht Treiber herkrieg? Es heisst Foxconn MCP7AM04H1 (Newark). Außerdem hats einen NVIDIA GeForce 9300 Chipsatz, den hab ich aber glaub ich schon upgedatet.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Dieser andere Anschluss ist dafür da, wenn Du zwei Grafikkarten miteinander koppeln willst (Crossfire bei AMD, bei Nvidia SLI)


Foxconn ist ein riesiger Hardwarehersteller, der aber nur wenig selber hier in Europa verkauft - der baut aber alles mögliche FÜR andere Firmen, ist zb als Lieferant für Apple negativ bekannt geworden, da sich da wegen der ausbeuterischen Arbeitsverhältnisse sogar Arbeiter "aus Protest" umgebracht haben ^^

Hier in D haben die ne Weile mal das ein oder andere Mainboard auf dem Markt gehabt, aber das wird schwer, da was zu finden. War das vlt ein Komplett-PC ? Das könnte nämlich auch sein, dass das zb ein Saturn-PC war, und Foxconn hat halt das Board gestellt.


Hast Du denn noch andere Programme, die beim Start laufen und eventuell mitschuld sein könnten? Vlt installier mal die Treiber, dann stell bei Windows alles, was Design und Grafik für den Desktop angeht, auf Standardwerte, vlt hat es damit zu tun. 


Ach ja: ist Deine CPU denn übertaktet?


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (23. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Foxconn ist ein riesiger Hardwarehersteller, der aber nur wenig selber hier in Europa verkauft - der baut aber alles mögliche FÜR andere Firmen, ist zb als Lieferant für Apple negativ bekannt geworden, da sich da wegen der ausbeuterischen Arbeitsverhältnisse sogar Arbeiter "aus Protest" umgebracht haben ^^
> 
> Hier in D haben die ne Weile mal das ein oder andere Mainboard auf dem Markt gehabt, aber das wird schwer, da was zu finden. War das vlt ein Komplett-PC ? Das könnte nämlich auch sein, dass das zb ein Saturn-PC war, und Foxconn hat halt das Board gestellt.
> 
> Ach ja: ist Deine CPU denn übertaktet?


 
Ja klasse. Überrascht mich aber langsam nicht mehr. Ja war ein komplett-PC, von HP aber selber, den ich auch noch gebraucht von einem Vereinskollegen vor langer langer Zeit gekauft hab.

Was lernt man daraus: In Zukunft selber zusammenstellen.

Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet. Und beim Start läuft nur Avast, ein paar Updates, sonst eigentlich nichts...


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2013)

Also, wenn es geht, würd ich vlt mal Windows komplett neu installieren. Evlt. hat sich da einfach nur im Laufe der Zeit so viel eingeschlichen, dass der AMD-Treiber nun endgültig für ein Problem sorgt. Das Windows ist ja sicher schon länger unverändert installiert, oder?

Und falls möglich, teste die Karte auch bei einem Kumpel - nicht dass doch die Karte nen kleinen Defekt hat...


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (23. November 2013)

Ja, die letzte Neuinstallation ist schon ne weile her...

Ich setzt ihn dann vielleicht morgen mal neu auf, so langsam ist mir die Lust vergangen^^

Deiner Meinung nach ist die Grafikkarte aber wahrscheinlich in Ordnung oder? Ich schick auch ungern ne Karte zurück die ja eigentlich nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2013)

Das kann man aus der Ferne nicht sagen, aber sie geht ja erst mal und läuft ja auch, solang Du die Treiber nicht installierst, d.h. wenn überhaupt, dann muss es ein kleiner Defekt sein und kein schwerer. Daher wäre es gut, wenn man die woanders testen könnte.

Ansonsten kannst Du ja jedes Produkt auch sowieso innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücksenden, da würde ich dann vermerken, dass Du einen "Widerruf" machst, aber nicht sicher bist, ob ein Defekt vorliegt oder eine Inkompatibilität zu Deinem Board. Bei letzterem würde dann auch eine Ersatzkarte bzw. neue Karte wohl das gleiche Problem erzeugen.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (23. November 2013)

Ok mach ich. Danke schon mal für deine Zeit, ich melde mich dann morgen nochmal wenn ich was neues habe.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (25. November 2013)

Hat alles nichts gebracht, auch nach dem Neuaufsetzen wieder ein Bluescreen. Ich schick sie jetzt zurück und bestell mir ein anderes Modell, ich hoffe die funktioniert dann. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum die nicht funktionieren sollte, vielleicht lags doch an der Karte, wenns am Treiber liegt hab ich natürlich dann wieder ein Problem...

Außerdem hab ich mitgekriegt, dass man zur R9-Reihe jetzt gratis BF4 dazukriegt wenn mans jetzt bestellt, aber nur bei ein par Anbietern und bei ein paar Grafikkartenmodellen. Dann nehm ich das natürlich mit.


----------



## Kam1kaz5 (5. Dezember 2013)

Die von Sapphire funktioniert jetzt wunderbar, ist auch deutlich leiser als die von MSI, kann das Teil nur empfehlen. Etwas merkwürdig ist, das nur Adapter von 6pin auf 1x Molex dabei sind, aber es funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Adapter mit 2x auf Molex sind nur "zur Sicherheit", denn es ist so: der PCIe-Stecker zieht maximal 75W bei 12Volt, und WENN das Netzteil das liefern kann, ist es an sich egal, ob da nun über zwei molex-Stecker je 37,5W laufen oder über nur einen die 75W kommen - es wird bei nur einem Stecker dann halt das Kabel heißer. Wenn aber die Grafikkarte sowieso von den theoretisch bis zu 75W nur maximal 50W verbraucht, reicht eben auch gefahrlos nur ein molex-Stecker


----------

